# Northern Ohio Scale Trail Runners



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey all , been a long time member of hobbytalk and just noticed they had a crawler section . nostr.net is our club web page and is open to all stop by and check it out below is a link to the rebuild and re-rebuild of our indoor course at Freddies Hobbies in Ravenna we also have several crawling locations (outdoor) for our summer series.:wave:



http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=140441


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

12-14 test and tune


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

There's a comp this Sunday at Freddies Hobbies in Revenna


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

you need some pics of the scale trucks too. maybe this weekend???


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> you need some pics of the scale trucks too. maybe this weekend???


you need to get your arse assembling some of those builds for pics!!!:wave: I'm sure I'll get some good shots this Sunday. Some video too!!!:woohoo:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

nitrojeff said:


> you need to get your arse assembling some of those builds for pics!!!:wave: I'm sure I'll get some good shots this Sunday. Some video too!!!:woohoo:


lol, im workin on it!! im stuck waitin for parts...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

blah blah blah


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

NatalieMorgan said:


> lol, im workin on it!! im stuck waitin for parts...


Sorry Nat , but i agree with Nitro . Your powder coater is SSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW . I got one that even with special colors is only 3 days !!! I mean what is he baking the powder coat on with a bic lighter ???


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I've been an 1=1 off roader for years and burn up my winters racing Slot Cars. I've recently became interested in RC rock Crawling in two areas. First I enjoy building as much as running and too I'm interested in running what I build. Ego tripping no ?

So I'd like some advice as to where to start my build ? 

Motor ?

Axles ?

Diffs ?

Wheels / Tires ?

Any input

Also can do machine and welding work on the build if need be.

For those who share my off roading passion , I live in Wellsville, Ohio , the off roading capital of the east.

Gone Gonzo


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

depends on if you want a scale truck or a comp rig. Come check out some builds on http://nostr.net


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

nitrojeff said:


> depends on if you want a scale truck or a comp rig. Come check out some builds on http://nostr.net



Or a SUPER 14.5" wheelbase - ????? , rear steer , front and rear dig , 2 esc's , sky is the limit . If your just looking for bashing or running in wellsville exclusively or only hitting big spots with big obstacles . Supers can be made fairly cheap by a set of clod axles 40 series moabs your choice of 40 series wheels then with your machining , welding , fab skills design or copy a chassis , make your own links , and your own mounts your just out material (and time) .

But 2.2 comp is AWESOMEand pretty damn expensive!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

First of all, I want to build one and make friends with it as far as handling etc.

Secondly, it's more fun to run with other enthusiasts. Besides, you can't have your own bragging rights.

Thirdly, if my rigs competitive, of course I'd want to put it in compitition or build one that is competitive. However, I don't want to braek the bank with this new hobby. I already have some expensive hobbies.

GoneGonzo


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

There's a comp this Sunday at Freddies Hobbies. Get yer stuff runnin' and bring it on out!!!:woohoo:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

here's a vid of the new rig for this comp. rc4wd bully


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Comp this Sunday at Freddies :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## SLASH4 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Looking To Crawl*

I Have A Ax 10 ,also Have A Tamiya Cr01 Looking To Try It Out It Has Rear Steer And I Have Never Had It On The Rocks But Very Interested In Trying It Is Freddies Open To All Or Is It A Clsed Track Just For Members


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Freddies Hobbies is open to everyone
http://www.freddieshobbies.com/index.asp?PAGEACTION=COMPANY


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

is the AX10 RTR a good beginner crawler,or is there a better one?whats the best proline tires for the crawlers?i will be carrying more of the crawler stuff as i find out whats the best stuff to go with.i seen on freddies site that the axial stuff is popular for beginners.
i am at my new location in elyria and i will be getting in the 1/10 and 1/18.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah they're good beginner crawlers for the money , and a boat load of extras will make it comp worthy . The axial artr has almost all of the truck upgrades done and you pick the electrics which would be one of the first upgrades you make (more crawler specific esc..ie no reverse delay , a stronger servo , kit rtr one is weak at best) . The losi crawler when it's out looks i repeat looks to be fairly amazing (shafty with front and rear dig) . So far the best proline tires i've seen to date are the chisels (big , aggressive tread , soft compound , decent foam) . Junior i'll call the shop tomorrow or maybe stop out to bs with ya . Oh yeah this is Big Tom i'll talk to ya tomorrow...


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Awesome comp at freddies yesterday!!! great course`s lots of fun!!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

When is your next compitition? I'm thinking of getting into rockcrawling and want to check it out.
Jeff


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

3-15-09 is the next comp day at Freddies hobbies 100 romito st. , Ravenna Ohio


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

What time?


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Is anyone running the Losi Mini Rock Crawlers?


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

The track opens at 9 a.m. , there are a few runnin the losi mrc , but most of the guys have changed them over to 1.9 scalers ...


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

